
Show HN: Forget about React Router. Modern and clean routing with hooks - chris_engel
https://parastudios.de/modern-and-clean-routing-with-hooks/
======
chopraapooja
Looks very neat, Though I felt uncomfortable with spreading of routes-
information through the component tree if I have to look for which routes
matches, I need to traverse through the component tree, It will be useful if
there is some utility like rails routes.

------
mcktimo
After about the 4th version of react-router I had had enough. I have been
using navigo which is pretty similar to what you have here. I shall try
hookrouter. Thanks

------
chris_engel
Author here - comments and feedback is highly welcome! :)

~~~
rajington
Very intelligent approach! JSX for routes always seemed weird.

I especially like the explicit url parameter passing vs. others where it just
magically shows up in your component.

~~~
chris_engel
Thanks a lot! That also was one of the main issues I had with React Router and
Reach Router.

------
ml242
I dig the simplicity, i would give it a try with a small project.

------
jacobwsmith
I like it! It reminds me of the approach React Native Navigation uses with
explicitly declaring things up front.

------
mwilliaams
This looks great! I'm going to try it in my current project.

------
arseniy111
how it use with hash?

------
arseniy111
does not work with TS

